# dos cdrom drivers



## mooner (Oct 9, 2001)

Have a IBM TP 600E. Used fdisk, formatted, and loaded win98se sys files to c: I had already downloaded the "dos3.1 cdrom driver" from IBM but it will not load. Have tried the win98 start-up disk with cdrom suppot but it doesn't have the correct driver I guess, it also won't work. I don't know if the download is just no good or what but when I try to enter the IBM program and copy the driver file from a: to c: it gives me an error. Said it had a problem accessing c: Under the dos sys I ran scandsk I don't seem to be able to find any problem with the c:. Does anyone know of another site that might have the cdrom driver for IBM or have any other ideas?


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

Did you;
(from ibm)
1. Start DOS.
2. Insert the CD-ROM Driver diskette into the diskette drive.
3. Type A:UINSTALL and press enter.
4. Select Install IBM ThinkPad CD-ROM Driver for DOS/Windows at the Installation Option Screen.
5. After the installation is complete, remove the diskette from the
diskette drive and restart the computer?

I know of another option, but wanted o make sure you have tried IBM's directions.


----------



## mooner (Oct 9, 2001)

I followed IBM's instructions to the letter but found out what it was. when in the fdsk prog it asks if you want to enable large disk support. I had selected yes. Went back through and ran fdsk again this time selected no and the cdrom driver loaded without problem. I guess that the IBM cdrom driver (at least in dos ver) is not compatable with the fat32 sys. thanks anyway.


----------

